# Missing Ferrets - Croxton, Near St. Neots, Cambridgeshire



## alexjholland (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

My mum accidently left the cage door open on Sunday night and my three boys escaped.

Two albinos, William and Stuart(William has a mo-hawk currently and Stuart has a slightly dodgy back leg.

Rupert is a polecat - very handsome lad.

They were lost in a village called Croxton, just outside St. Neots, so the surround villages of Abbotsley and Eltisley are probably quite relevant.

It's been about 3 days now, but I'm still holding out some hope!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you find them soon 
It might be worth posting this under the lost and found on the ferret hutch forums website too.

Forum:- for people interested in ferrets


----------



## JANICE BARNES (Nov 22, 2009)

I have just found a white ferret in St Neots, did you find yours?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed this is a happy reunion


----------



## alexjholland (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Janice,

I lost mine in summer, so I would be suprised - but am of course still hopeful.

Do you have a photo?

[email protected]

Thanks,

ALex


----------



## Frettchen (Nov 22, 2009)

JANICE BARNES said:


> I have just found a white ferret in St Neots, did you find yours?


You can get help on what to do with found ferrets at the Ferrethelp website My Community Website provided by Recipero and BT. | Help for unwanted ferrets

_____________________________________
Frettchen


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

i will pass this post on to other ferret forums


----------



## JANICE BARNES (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I have also informed the local Woodgreen Animal Shelter and local vets. My own children and their friends are all enjoying playing with this very friendly little ferret at the moment, it is quite lively. They like watching it collect its food and hiding it. It must belong to someone as it is so tame. I will keep you posted with what happens in the future. Many thanks again for all your replies.


----------



## JANICE BARNES (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Frettchen for the link to Ferret Help we have now contacted this help centre as no one has come forward from the notices we have put out. "Kittie" (as I had affectionately named her) has gone to a new home. A lovely man called Dave came over and we had a good chat and we are very pleased that she will be nicely cared for and re-homed. I feel quite sad, but she will have so much more room where she is going and friends to play with too. My own children and all their friends have really enjoyed having her here and we have all learned a lot about ferrets, we will keep in touch with Dave at ferrethelp to see how she gets on, so I will be able to update them regularly. Thanks to everyone for all your help.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure kittie enjoyed u looking after her, well done for keeping her safe and warm


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

good luck with finding them ,i left the cage on my boys open and they just came up to me so i was luckey there


----------

